# To become one, Ask one



## tyep3rd (Aug 16, 2014)

I have always been told this, I have been interested in freemasonry for a very long time. I read books on masonry BORN IN BLOOD, THE SECRET ARCHITECHURE OF OUR NATIONS CAPITAL... ETC.. so my question is, am i taking the correct steps to becoming one? What is actually required of me to become one?


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 16, 2014)

Find a local Lodge, knock, ask.


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 16, 2014)

I just walked into my nearest lodge and told them I was interested. Next thing you know I was riding the goat!!


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 16, 2014)

The first step is to stop reading, you don't want to learn too much prior to joining. The next step, as others have said, is to visit a lodge, meet the Brethren, and petition.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Aug 16, 2014)

You will not find Freemasonry in books, on the Internet, the History Channel, or in conspiracy theories.   You find it in the hearts and actions of your brethren, in the lodge, as you continually seek and acquire more light.   Find a lodge in your community, drop in and visit with them, and ask, "Just how do I get to be a Mason, anyway?"   

I'm pretty sure they'll help you get started on the right path...


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 18, 2014)

The expression is not a jingle.  It's a literal set of instructions.  Thanks for demonstrating just how unclear that is to men who are not already Masons.

In general there are no invitations.  In most geographies if you wait for an invitation you will find out if legends of reincarnation are true or false without being invited.  You have to ask to become a Mason.

You may or may not know men who are Masons.  Throughout America lodges post their meeting dates on the front door.  Go then and you can be sure there are Masons who you can ask to become a Mason.  Outside of the US that may or may not work.  Some countries are more discrete and will want you to find a sponsor first.


----------



## jlopez (Aug 18, 2014)

Stop reading what is online and these  so called books that explain Masonry.  If you are seeking how to become a Mason in these mediums, you are wasting your time. Masonry isn't in books. 

Explore why are you are so curious, and walk in to a lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 22, 2014)

Luckily I had a friend of more than 25 years that is a Mason that vouched for me. Otherwise I would have called the nearest lodge to inquire.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 22, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Luckily I had a friend of more than 25 years that is a Mason that vouched for me. Otherwise I would have called the nearest lodge to inquire.



I to was very fortunate. I had a 32nd degree as Great friend  more as a father figure to me. he guided me on the right path!


----------



## NewToLight84 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pscyclepath said:


> You will not find Freemasonry in books, on the Internet, the History Channel, or in conspiracy theories.   You find it in the hearts and actions of your brethren, in the lodge, as you continually seek and acquire more light.   Find a lodge in your community, drop in and visit with them, and ask, "Just how do I get to be a Mason, anyway?"
> 
> I'm pretty sure they'll help you get started on the right path...


----------



## NewToLight84 (Sep 1, 2014)

Nicely said


----------



## Freeborn (Sep 3, 2014)

You really should find a good friend or someone who is a mason that know you to help you through this journey. Everyone that apply does not  become one. Your interest is a start thats we all began 




Bro. Hargrave Acacia #66 NC.


----------



## dee (Sep 18, 2014)

Im from Makassar, Indonesia. Im really interested to join. I dont know if there's any lodge in my city. Pls give any advices. Thanks


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Raymond Walters (Sep 18, 2014)

dee said:


> Im from Makassar, Indonesia. Im really interested to join. I dont know if there's any lodge in my city. Pls give any advices. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



It appears that Freemasonry was outlawed in Indonesia. Should I run across information to the contrary, I will post it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry_in_Indonesia

http://www.fourhares.com/freemasonry/worldwideGLs.html


----------



## matei (Nov 2, 2014)

Actually it's not outlawed. The decree that had outlawed it, has been revoked in the year 2000 or so (along with the revocation of the Rotary and Lions interdiction). I am regularly travelling to Jakarta, and as i understand there are so far however no official Lodges there, and that's a huge pity.
I assume it is due to the very strong pressure on behalf of certain local religious leaders, that no one has taken this bold step yet.
Maybe things will change after the election of the new president... There is always Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 2, 2014)

matei said:


> Actually it's not outlawed. The decree that had outlawed it, has been revoked in the year 2000 or so (along with the revocation of the Rotary and Lions interdiction). I am regularly travelling to Jakarta, and as i understand there are so far however no official Lodges there, and that's a huge pity.
> I assume it is due to the very strong pressure on behalf of certain local religious leaders, that no one has taken this bold step yet.
> Maybe things will change after the election of the new president... There is always Light at the end of the tunnel.


Here's to hoping that Masonry makes a come back.


----------

